# Chihuahua Bred Sept. 7



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

My Chihuahua bred on Sept. 7, 2009. This make her 62 days today. She is really big and her milk bag have come in but no milk yet. 

This is her second litter. Her first litter was born 2 days earlier than the expected due date last time.

She has no sign's of going into labor. She is acting fine. (eating, playing, drinking) She sleeps a lot which is expected because of her expecting. 

I have taken her to the vet for an X-Ray and regular check-ups. This just concerns me because a dog goes usually 63 days and at this point she is showing no signs of Labor anytime soon.

I have been taking her temperature every 8 hours to watch for the drop. Her temperature keeps going up and down. It did get as low as 98.8 but went right back up. It is staying around 99.7 or 99.9. 

Can someone please give me some feedback. 

My Chihuahua is very healthy and loved. She goes to the vet on a regular basis for check ups and everything.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww how exciting do keep us posted, hope you have a camera ready to take lots of pictures,xx


----------



## swsarah (Sep 5, 2008)

Hiya

My chihuahua gave birth 13 days ago
She gave birth 1st time at 58 days
This time 63 days

On 62 days my bitch was fine, acting normal. But on the morning of the 63rd day she was nesting and gave birth at lunch time.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

I wouldnt worry. All dogs have them at different times. They pups will come when they are ready


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks to all the comments will keep everyone update!

Taking Miss Piggy to the vet tomorrow!:thumbup1:


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*She's not actually due till tomorrow 
Also a lot of Toys don't have milk till they have actually whelped the pups.

I wouldn't go rushing to the vets just yet as the sperm can live for a few days before fertilizing, so she could go 3 or 4 days later than you have calculated.

Also did she just have the one mating?

I think maybe relax for the next 3-4 days & see if she starts naturally, if not then give your vet a ring to just check 

Hope it all goes well :thumbup1:*


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

I am wanting to get another X-Ray ... The one I had on October 30 was a little unclear and the doctor informed me to get another in a week or so. So I am going in tomorrow. 

She has began to lick her rear end some. As of last time she did this and it was a sign of labor. However, she has yet to have a temp. drop.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Teigan acted like she wasnt pregnant right up to the day of labour, running around and playing with my other dogs. Not text book at all. Her milk didnt come in until after 3 days of whelping. Even through labour she would have a rest for and hour and acted like they was nothing wrong with her, it was confusing. It was like having two different dogs around lololol No two dogs go the exact same way and we can only give experience on our own. Teigan loved Icecream during labour, (so did I ). xxxxxxxx


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

Aww best of luck.

My baby is on day 52 !! she is huge.


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

I am taking her to the vet today for another prenatal checkup! Hopefully everything is fine... Just checked her temp. it is at 98.3 That's at 9:44 am. Checked last night at 10 pm it was 99.7! Think things are moving along!


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

Took her to the vet. At 11:30 her temp was back up to 99.5! 

The Dr. said she is having 5 possible 6 pups. He said she should go within the nest 4 to 5 days. If nothing happens bring her back.

He said by the X-Ray everything looks great and she should have no problems giving birth!

Now just playing the waiting game. She has not yet got her milk in which concerned him.

So, IDK hopefully it will all work out GREAT!:thumbup1:


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

We are playing the numbers game now. At 9:44 am her temp dropped to 98.3 now at 2:44 pm it is up to 100.9 ....

She is playing some tricks on me! I thought for sure today was the day when her temp. dropped. 

Lets see how the night goes.

I have everything ready. Whelping box, floss, scissors, iodine, baby "bugger" sucker, towels, and a loving home! 

Can't wait! Anything else I need please let me know.
:thumbup1:


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

belle didnt have milk till the day her pups came ( well night ) 
good luck this is the horid part waiting .


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

My bitches don't normally have milk until the pups are born.


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Ahh the joys.. its a game of 'is she' 'is she not' with my hattie we waited for what seemed like ages! We have cctv set up in the utility room and I sat and watched it all night, she was scratching the bed up and just being restless all night. We watched it for 4 days, she did the same every night and then one morning I went in after she refused to eat breakfast and she went outside into the paddock, squated for a wee and out popped pup no1!! I had 11 puppies but unfortunalty 2 died 

Good Luck with her whelp and I will look forward to pictures!


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies and support

will keep everyone up to date


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh how exciteing

Molly didnt have milk till the pups were born and then it just seemed to appear in abundance 

Good Luck :thumbup1:


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

OKAY ... here we go ... She's playing tricks on me

over the last 6 or so hours her temp. has been going from 98.3 to 100.5

It has been doing this for several hours .... The doctor informed me today to check her temp as much as possible.

Any suggestions! bet it will be like 3 am and she will start whelping


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Aww you must be getting excited...Jill


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

Nothing new today. Her temp. this morning was 100.00

So, I am hoping soon!


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

best of luck xxx


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

just sitting here on the couch and noticed Miss Piggy walking across me.

She had a long string hanging from her private parts?

Could it be close?


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

sounds like this is the beginning!


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

I checked her temp. at 2:30 pm. It had once again dropped to 98.9. He area around her private area looks bigger than usual! 

I think maybe it is getting close to time. In the next few hours or days!


Still no milk. I know it will come a little before, during, or after birth!


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

Another update!

Temp is back up to 99.3

I noticed she has gotten some milk in her teets now!

So, who knows how long?


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

woooo babies soon :thumbsup:


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

Another question?

It seems as if she has developed diarrhea. Is this normal?

Any sign of labor? should I be worried?


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

Pictures of my Chihuahua Miss Piggy ... She is due any day now!:thumbup1:


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

I know a runny bum is definatly a sign of impending labour in cats so i would have thought it would be the same for dogs.

Have a read of the thread "diary of a first time litter" i'm pretty sure candy had the runs too, and ive read it on other threads.

sorry i cant be more definitive, hopefully someone will be along to help


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Chihuahua_Lover said:


> Pictures of my Chihuahua Miss Piggy ... She is due any day now!:thumbup1:


Well this sounds really good..... she is clearing out her bowls ready for birth. She looks sooooo big dont she like a little barrel. She will be glad when they arrive too I think. lolololo
Keep an eye on her, sounds like the muscus plug is away from what you are saying. cant wait now lolol


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Did you get her scanned to see how many pups she is due, by the look of her big barrel belly she looks like she is due 5 or 6 puppies wow lolol good luck with her. xxxxxxx


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Did you get her scanned to see how many pups she is due, by the look of her big barrel belly she looks like she is due 5 or 6 puppies wow lolol good luck with her. xxxxxxx


The X-Ray should 5 possible 6 pups. Her first litter she only had 3 pup. So, this is a different change!


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

She is doing good today! She is sleeping a lot. Her temp. is at 99.5. So, here we go again with this waiting game!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

she is going to make you wait. lololol


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

How is she going this evening


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

Checked her temp. at 3:00pm and it is back down to 98.2 ... So, lets hope soon! I have everything ready and the VET on speed dial!

Thanks to everyone that checks in on me!


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

*UPDATE​*
It is 5:46 and her temp. is at 98.6. Went up some but she has acted a little strange today. Like she didn't really want to go outside. She would go out to the pouch stand there then go back in and lay down. She has a little more milk today than she had yesterday.

She is eating still and not acting strange in any other way. She just seems really tired!


----------



## miti999 (Mar 19, 2009)

Just checking in!

No change my end. Maisie is very grumpy with my little lhasa, but he often upsets everybody as he is sooo precious.

I know that I have to keep him well away from Maisie and her pups for a while. 

My lhasa will bundle in otherwise to let day-old pups know who is boss. 

Yes he would stoop that low. Little s*d he is!

Check tomorrow hope all is well for you Chihuahualover!


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Good luck!! I cant wait to see the pictures! She is HUGE :O 

I notice with all my bitches, they dont eat about 48 hours before giving birth! Its always a good sign when they clear there bowls and dont eat x


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

Another puzzle.... Checked her temp. at 7:00 and it was 99.5 ... Checked just mow and the temp. is back down to 98.7 ...

What to think?

Any suggestions? 

Please let me know!:confused5:


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

Nothing new this morning!

Checked her temp. it was 99.9.

She is bedding a lot today. She is sitting on the couch with me. She has her favorite blanket up here with her and she is bedding it.

So, hopefully soon!
:thumbup1:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Tell her Aunty Cheryl said she is allowed to have them now, so anytime now will do :thumbup1: tell her we want to see them little puppies, and also tell her another little doggie is due her puppies now too.


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

Any news yet?


----------



## miti999 (Mar 19, 2009)

Anything happening your end?


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

No News yet. Her temp. is at 98.6 degrees F .... Earlier today it was at 99.7 degrees F .... it keeps going up and down ....

I don't know what to think!:confused5:


Anyone have any ideas to get my pet to like her whelping box?

She will not go anywhere near it. 

I even out a treat in it and she left it right where it lies. That is unusual because she loves to get a treat!

She hates the BOX ...lol

Any suggestions?


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

UPDATE!

I just noticed some yellow goo looking stuff coming from her private parts.. It has no smell to it.

Any suggestions to what this is? Vet is closed and could not get a hold of my breeding mentor.

Thanks!
:thumbup1:


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

yellow?

Cloudy yellow llike pus?

Or clear yellow tinged jelly?



Also... how many days is she now? whats the plan if she doesnt starts soon?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Sounds like her mucus plug?? Dont worry about the whelping box, she will go into it when she is in full swing of labour, dont stress her out by trying to make her stay in there ok, put some papers on the floor with some towels so she can have them there if she wants. I would try to put her in the box when she is REALLY panting and shaking and in the first stage, she may stay there then as she will know something is happening to her. What day is she today,?


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

she was bred twice once on the 7th and once one the 11th of September ..... So she is due any day ... The vet said no worries ... If nothing by Monday of next week bring her in!

Mucus was like yellow jelly


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

How lovely

Best of luck, i read that when the plug goes it can be anywhere from 24 -48+ hours. 

Does you vet offer 24 hour serivce?

xxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

That is the plug coming away, not long now then .....


----------



## miti999 (Mar 19, 2009)

ny news on this little lady? Hope everything is okay.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Havent heard anything, no new is good news.........cross fingers.


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

Hello All .... Nothing really new this morning!

Her rear end is really wet with a clear discharge!

Her temp. is 99.9 this morning!

So I am not sure what to think anymore... I stayed up most the night because she was acting really strange last night and I thought last night was the night but NO! 

I will keep everyone updates!:thumbup1:


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

sounds like she really is moving forward, albeit slowly. I'm betting pups tonight x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I know sperm last between 5 and 7 days. Puppies are born 63 days from ovulation. Not 63 days from the day of breeding. sperm can live 5 days, maybe 7 days at the most. So she could still go up to monday 16th depending on the ovulation date. If she dont produce her puppies by sunday then I would have a word with your vet. But I think she will go over the week end. (I think.)


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't know anything about breeding, just wanted to say she's pretty  and I hope all goes well with the birth!


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies!

She has a lot of discharge and hopefully it will be soon.

Called the vet and my mentor and they said more than likely this weekend we will have pups. 

If no pups by Monday they will look at doing a c-section! Not wanting that but if we have to we have to!


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

Miss Piggy and Mr. Spot the mom and dad!:thumbup1:


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Good luck xx :thumbup1:


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

Just checked her temp and it's back down to 98.4 ....

Her rear end is still wet and has been most of the day!

Hopefully tonight!


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

Okay I really think this is it!

She is restless and having some contractions you can see her stomach get tight from time to time!

Her rear is wet, wet, and wet. STICKY ....

So it is gonna be real soon!

It's gonna be a real LONG night ... It's only 10:00pm here!

Hope all is well!


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Hiya!

How are things going?

Fingers crossed for tiny paws soon!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Hope all is going well...Jill


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

We are sitting up and waiting....

Miss Piggy is having several different moods .... One minute she is resting next she is next.... I put her in the whelping box and she sniffed and scratched some ... Before she would just get out ....

All the sign pointing in the right direction ... Scared to go to bed. She sleeps with me. I am scared of not hearing her and waking up to a bed full of pups. So for now we are sitting in the living room watching Roseanne and playing on Facebook!

So, i am thinking early morning or afternoon tomorrow if not before!

Thanks for everyone checking in!:thumbup1:


----------



## miti999 (Mar 19, 2009)

Anything happening?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

How did she get on, any puppies delivered yet?????????? from your other replies she sounds like she is doing well.................


----------



## miti999 (Mar 19, 2009)

In suspense here. Do let us know when you can what's happening with Miss Piggy!!


----------



## katiekt (Nov 11, 2009)

hi and good luck.. my lhasa she was bred on 10th sept and delivered 6 babies last sunday .. she was early.. so hope you have some news soon 


katie xx


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hope its all going well!


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

Good Morning Everyone!

She played tricks on me .... She was acting like she was all in labor last night but this morning she acts fine. I called the vet because they are open on Saturday and they said this is a normal was for dogs to act. They are preparing themselves for the birth. I went to bed about 4am an:thumbup1:d I guess we will see how things go tonight! 

Any suggestions or opinions anyone?


Thanks!


----------



## miti999 (Mar 19, 2009)

That's exactly what Maisie did to me on Thursday! 

I was certain she was in labour! She has been fine ever since and chilled out. 

I don't know what it is about. It's like some sort of rehearsal for the real thing. 

But she can't have any pups tonight as X Factor is on! 

Oh and tomorrow as well! After that it's a new series of I'm a Celebrity!

That's it then, nothing's happening until Monday. I'll just go and tell her. :thumbup1:


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

She's certainly keeping you waiting, our pups are due xmas eve.


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

miti999 said:


> I don't know what it is about. It's like some sort of rehearsal for the real thing.
> 
> But she can't have any pups tonight as X Factor is on!
> :thumbup1:


Love Leona Lewis from X Factor....Has Paula Abdual been a judge this season yet?

Wish I lived where you live!:thumbup1:


----------



## miti999 (Mar 19, 2009)

No I can't remember Paula being on there. 

You asked before how many puppies is Maisie expecting? The answer is I don't know. 

I can only hope there is more than one as I understand one puppy is very difficult to deliver naturally. But you would think that if there was only one then her tummy would be lopsided? 

Perhaps someone will answer that one!


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

My mom breeds and raises Chihuahua's .... Thats where I got into it I was raised around lot's of dogs.

My mom recently had Chihuahua who had only one pup and it was big and could not be delivered natural ... Had to have a C-Section...


----------



## miti999 (Mar 19, 2009)

Was her tummy all to one side?


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Good luck Chihuahua lover :thumbup1:

We may have a dual birth with you and Mitti999

Good luck to the doggie mums to be and thier human mums  xx


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

she was not lopsided .... She didn't get big at all....


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

*Another Update!​*
She is very restless and still her rear is wet. Lots of mucus coming from it. So, I am thinking it will be very soon and she will go into real labor ... She hasn't ate or drank anything today.

So, lets hope so!


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Exciteing for you Good Luck :thumbup1:


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

*UPDATE!!!​*
Ok so her temp has now dropped to 97.0 degrees F. She and went and laid down to take a nap and the whole time she kept licking her private parts.

So, I am not sure what's next!

Just thought I would give an update!


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

I keep peeping in its really on the go isnt it with 2 litters about to be born, quite dramatic, these girls like to keep all on thier toes :thumbup1:


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

yes they are keep us on our toes! Can't wait to see the little ones!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

it sounds like it shouldnt be too much longer now, good luck


----------



## miti999 (Mar 19, 2009)

Anything going on? 

Maisie has been unsettled tonight but is acting normally again aargh!!!!

:mad2:


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

she is lying down but can not get comfortable. She will lay for 2-5 minutes then get up and move around. Checked her temp again it it was still down. It has been down for several hours now.

So, let hope both our babies deliver tonight!:thumbup1:


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

This is a real roller coaster  

God forbid its a phantom they are having  Im only JOKEING Girls. I will go back to my corner :biggrin:


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

just checked her temp. again and it is still at 97.0 degrees F. 

It's going to be soon. I feel it!


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Gosh how are you giving yourself sustinence, Mitti has lost the plot and hit the old Vino


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Nite Girls

Hope the night goes well for you :thumbup1:


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

Temp. is down to 96.9 ... Keeps dropping and she has goo from her privates!


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Im here for a bit  hope all is well 
Bells temp droped a few houres before she gave birth slowley and then the goo came .


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

We still have a temp drop. She is leaking and now resting but she can't get comfortable. 

Just a matter of time!:001_huh:


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow... Am I the only one still online?

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

I am here for the night waiting for something to happen


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Chihuahua_Lover said:


> I am here for the night waiting for something to happen


Something being the important word 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

she is very restless and nesting a lot!

Temp dropped 96.9 ... hopefully soon!
:thumbup1:


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

*UPDATE​*
Missy Piggy is breathing hard and can not get comfortable. She is nesting on her favorite blanket a lot. She will nest then lay down. He temp is still down. I am hoping soon!

Will keep everyone updated!


----------



## Geordiegirl (Mar 14, 2009)

I have kept up with this from the start but havnt posted yet.

Very best wishes to you and lots of luck coming your way today

Jeanette


----------



## BoxerD (Oct 27, 2009)

Good Luck!!

I have been following, but I am off to bed now, wish you all the best


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

Thank You So Much Jeanette


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

Sitting here at 3:30am playing the waiting game!

Miss Piggy is panting and scratching all over the place ... She will do this for a while then lay down for a while. Her Temp. is 97.9 which it has been down low for about 8 hours now.

She is starting the process. It will be early morning or sometime tomorrow afternoon before she will have them and I can post pictures!

I am SLEEPY ...lol

Play some more facebook here and see what happens ,,, Will keep everyone updated!:thumbup1:


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

Checking In .... It is 5:00am here and Miss Piggy has been panting a lot and nesting. She is calm but she has that "blank" look on her face. Hope this will be soon. She is very restless.

Hope all is well!


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

so... an update!

She has started having visual contractions .... no pushing or anything yet but with her being small you can see when her tummy gets real tight for about 3 mins then goes back to normal. It is about 10-13 minutes between each contraction.

Hopefully soon we will see a pup!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Hopefully the wait is nearly over for you now and her pups will soon be here:thumbup1:


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

good luck, I hope everything is going well and I can't wait to hear some news


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Crossing fingers for good news today then, oooooooo!!!!!!!!puppies I cant wait, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

she decided she had to go potty .... went to three different spots and strained and strained .... she is nesting a lot more and the contractions are getting closer together ... Can't wait!!!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

If she asks to go for a wee I would keep her on a lead just in case she thinks she needs a wee and its actually a pup being born.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Exciting... fingers crossed for you x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

how exciting, fingers crossed, keep us posted,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

*UPDATE​*
Ok ... So we keep going outside because she has to potty ... I always take supplies outside with me just in case she delivers one outside.

Her tounge is hanging to the floor and she is panting real heavy .... She will not get in the whelping box and gets right out when I out her in it. ... She wants to be on the couch in her spot ....

Hopefully, it will be soon and we will have our first pup!:thumbup1:


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

just started pushing :thumbup1:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Well done, cant wait for 1st one now, I bet your glad it is nearly done now. lololol


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*OH babies on their way,good luck i'll keep checking this thread.*


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

Looking forward to update and pictures!


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

First pup a Boy!

Born at 10:25 am


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

how wonderful. congrats


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

Vanilla Ice Cream really helped her .... This is a yes for any whelping mother!

Another one coming any minute ... I am so excited!:thumbup1:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Congratulations on the first. 

Any more yet?


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

It's a BOY #2
Born at 11am


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

It's another BOY

Born at 11:25am


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

AWWWWW!!!! Congratulations


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Congratulations:thumbup1:

Is that it or are you expecting any more?


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Checking in... And wow 3 boys while I was gone! Well done 

Off to Miti's thread now to see if anything is happening over there.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

expecting 2 more for sure possible 3 per the vet

maybe I will get a girl


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

Another BOY born at 11:50

they are all coming 25 minutes apart


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

Miss Piggy and four boys .... 1 possible 2 more on the way


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

4 boys wow hopefully you'll get your little lady next:thumbup1:


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

Freyja said:


> 4 boys wow hopefully you'll get your little lady next:thumbup1:


I am hopin


----------



## TORY (Nov 27, 2007)

How did she fit them inside her...they look big pups...
Well done mom..and you......how many do they average..:001_huh:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Chihuahua_Lover said:


> Miss Piggy and four boys .... 1 possible 2 more on the way


Congratulations, I said the ice cream woould be good eh!....did you knick any for yourself, lololol welll done so far with puppies,


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

congrats that is a big litter for a chi...Jill


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

They told me 5 pups possible 6 but it seems like her contractions have stopped 

Chihuahua average 3-4 the pups are small like 2 and 3 ounces a piece


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow Congratulations 4 little boys how wonderful

My very best to you, mum and the pups


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

a big congratulaions on the 4 boy pups and well done to mum as well


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

She may just be resting. Keep and eye on her she may well start again soon.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

dont worry she is resting before the next ones are due to come. My Teigan had a rest of one and half hours before she started contracting again.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

When Teigan had her rest I got really worried and phoned the vet and he told me that she would be fine and leave her for hour and then phone back, after an hour i told him how she was and he said to leave her another 45 mins, but after that other half hour she was on her way again contracting. But if you not sure give the vet a ring to put your mind at rest ok. offer her some water as she may not want to come out the box to get some ok. xxxxxx


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

Pup number 5 and it's a BOY born at 1:00pm

NO girls unless there is one more they said possible 6
:thumbup1:


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Just checking in,

5 boys!! Wow! Good luck!!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Chihuahua_Lover said:


> Pup number 5 and it's a BOY born at 1:00pm
> 
> NO girls unless there is one more they said possible 6
> :thumbup1:


Nice one, this is brilliant new. i am so please it is all going good for you. xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hey how lovely number 5 :thumbup1:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Another boy:001_huh: Hopefully there will be a number 6 and she has saved the girl till last.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

wow number 5, congratulations


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

This birthing was so much better and easier than her first one. It was a waiting game but it went smoothly and nothing went wrong. Last time a pup got stuck and I had to pull him out. So, things were really good this time!

I am on my 36th hour of no sleep and I am tired. didn't even get a nap. So, I am hoping to lay my head down soon!

I am so excited and glad they are healthy but sad there were not any girls. Miss Piggy came from my Mother's dog Coco was passed away a week ago. My mom was wanting a girl and I was going to give her a girl but no girl. Coco was in our family for 7 years and it was so sad when my mom called and said she had passed away. Even though Miss Piggy and Coco lives 5 hours from each other every time we went to visit you knew they had some kind of special bond. (Tears coming to my eyes because the holidays will not be the same without our Coco)


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

Freyja said:


> Another boy:001_huh: Hopefully there will be a number 6 and she has saved the girl till last.


I am hoping on is hiding but it looks as if it will only be the five boys .... I felt and I didn't feel any more lumps unless we get a surprise!


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for all the support and kindness through this last week! Hope we can all keep in touch!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Chihuahua_Lover said:


> I am hoping on is hiding but it looks as if it will only be the five boys .... I felt and I didn't feel any more lumps unless we get a surprise!


We had a surprise when we bred our first litter. We had 5 girls and 1 boy then suddenly 9 hours later anoth 2 bitches arrived. There was no sign of anymore I couldn't feel anything and the bitch was not pushing or getting stressed she was happily looking after her little family.


----------



## Lucy Fleming (Nov 8, 2009)

I had to chip in here and say a big congratulations to yourself and Miss Piggy (not forgetting pups' daddy!!). I have been following all the pending births and have so enjoyed it! I think anyone who goes through the experience is very brave! Also, a huge thanks for the absolutely gorgeous pics - these little ones look stunning. Regards, Lucy


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

*Miss Piggy and Mr Spot's Puppies​*
Pup one born at 10:25 - 2oz

Pup two born at 11:00 - 2.3oz

Pup three born at 11:25 - 3.0oz

Pup four born at 11:50 - 2.6oz

Pup five born at 1:00pm - 2.2oz

All are doing really well ... took mom out to potty and she is so light now! Not heavy any more ... Her pups are so tiny and she went a few days over due! They are going to weight about 4 lbs full grown like their dad!

I am so excited! I love my Chihuahua's .... I am waiting for a girl to pop out (wishful thinking:thumbup1


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Well done to you all, its been amazeing following your thread, thanks for shareing your experience, will look forward to the littlies photos


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

few more pics!


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh my goodness How lovely


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

mitch4 said:


> Oh my goodness How lovely


Still can not believe it was all boys ... What's the odds of that? I am shocked ... But they are so special and I am looking forward to the next 8-10 weeks with them!


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Chihuahua_Lover said:


> Still can not believe it was all boys ... What's the odds of that? I am shocked ... But they are so special and I am looking forward to the next 8-10 weeks with them!


I know all boys wow , when Molly had her litter last year there were 6 girls and 1 boy  he was rather hen pecked 

Your Girly looks so proud what a good job she did :thumbup1:


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

I have been following this thread and would like to say congratulations they are beautifull xx


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks to everyone!

Miss Piggy acted as of she were a pro birthing these pups. Had little help from me and what a great job. She just spit all of them out without any problems what so ever.

I am so proud of her!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

mitch4 said:


> I know all boys wow , when Molly had her litter last year there were 6 girls and 1 boy  he was rather hen pecked
> 
> Your Girly looks so proud what a good job she did :thumbup1:


I had a litter of 7 girls and 1 boy. Everyone was jealous saying it was the best litter to have mostly girls. I had 1 problem everyone who had booked pups had booked a boy :mad2:

I do know someone who bred 2 litters of nothing but boys.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Congratulations and well done.*


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Abraham (Oct 7, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Chihuahua_Lover said:


> Still can not believe it was all boys ... What's the odds of that? I am shocked ... But they are so special and I am looking forward to the next 8-10 weeks with them!


My bitch was out of a litter of 6 girls


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Freyja said:


> I had a litter of 7 girls and 1 boy. Everyone was jealous saying it was the best litter to have mostly girls. I had 1 problem everyone who had booked pups had booked a boy :mad2:
> 
> I do know someone who bred 2 litters of nothing but boys.


We had the same probelme all the 9except one) bookings had a preference for a boy  but we managed to get them all homes by 10 weeks old, most went to thier new homes by 8 weeks as some whod had a preference for a boy didnt actually mind what sex really and once theyd seen them it was Lurv


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

Ok .... we just got home from their first trip to the vet ... He said everything looked really good and the pups are very healthy. He gave Miss Piggy a shot of Oxytocin to help her uterus shed the the remains of the lining of the womb. He also put her on a round of antibotics and I am not sure why. He said this will help prevent any infection.

Otherwise, everything is GREAT! I slept in until 11 am today! Catching up on my sleep!

Thanks for all the comments!!!!


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Glad all went well at the vets :thumbup1:


----------



## miti999 (Mar 19, 2009)

Lovely pix chihuahua. They look absolutely beautiful. You must be very proud!

I slept in my own bed for the first night last night for seven days! Lovely!

Pleased to hear you are also catching up on your sleep!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

congratualtions, they are gorgeous, ,well done you must be so proud of her,xxxxx


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

I am so proud of Miss Piggy she had truly been a great mother so far. She is more protective of this litter than she was of her last. She won't even let dad near the box. She tries to bite his head off. Then she gets out and wants to play with him. It to cute.

All is well this morning!

More Pictures To Come Soon!:thumbup1:


----------



## miti999 (Mar 19, 2009)

Just checking in ! Hope things are okay and looking forward to some more pix please!


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Glad alls going well, really cant wait for more piccies


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

everything is good! Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!

I will post more pics soon! they are getting so big!:thumbup1:


----------



## miti999 (Mar 19, 2009)

More pix please chihuahua!!!


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

I will post some more pictures soon...

All the boys eyes and ears are open. We have been to the vet again today and got a good report. I already have all the puppies sold! 

They are walking a lot && starting to crawl out of the kennel. They are growing so much and they are so healthy! 

Thanks for all the comments!:thumbup1:


----------



## miti999 (Mar 19, 2009)

They look beautiful Chihuahua!


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

oh my god they are just gorgeous  congrats


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh really beautiful xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are beautiful, lovely colour,


----------

